# Drive-In Theater



## Joey_Jr (Jul 25, 2008)

How about a drive-in theater in the garage?? You could put a screen on the wall that the car faces and sit in your car to watch the movie, like the old days! My project car that I keep in the garage in a convertible so it's a perfect idea for me! Thought I'd share...


----------



## Animal (Jul 27, 2008)

Sounds like you don't get out much that way...I'd rather sit on my recliner.
We had a projection TV at the lake house once. All the boaters would stop in our bay to watch Caddyshack...or whatever was on.


----------



## Eddie_V (Jul 29, 2008)

Animal said:


> Sounds like you don't get out much that way...I'd rather sit on my recliner.
> We had a projection TV at the lake house once. All the boaters would stop in our bay to watch Caddyshack...or whatever was on.



How cool is that!


----------



## nonhog (Apr 15, 2009)

I go back and forth about using a screen that comes down or a nice size of wall board w/o texture . THe screen would be nice as it could go in front of 
peg board or something like that.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Jun 25, 2009)

Formica in Designer White or Fashion Grey is great for film if you can limit the amount of ambient light - viewing at night is best.  Formica can be purchased from Lowe's/HD for about $60 for a 8' by 5' sheet.  

I placed a screen I made with Designer White next to my Dal-Tile screen and the quality if very similar; price is much different.

Add a projector and a cheap DVD player and your in business.  We show movies in the driveway during Halloween for the kids in the neighborhood.


----------



## dezigninmotion (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is our version of the outdoor drive-in:

http://backyardtheater.com/forums/index.php?topic=2092.0

Right outside the garage doors.


----------



## Admin (Sep 29, 2009)

Amazing. I thought I was being clever by using a projector on a white wall. You got that thing nailed down.


----------



## siddle (May 18, 2011)

dezigninmotion said:


> Here is our version of the outdoor drive-in:
> 
> http://backyardtheater.com/forums/index.php?topic=2092.0
> 
> Right outside the garage doors.



I love what you've done for the screen!  I'm glad I haven't taken any concrete steps to build mine yet because I think I"m going to take a page out of your book.


----------



## janellelk (May 26, 2011)

LOVE IT!  My friends have a similar set up to the backyard home theater idea, except a lot less polished.  What an awesome idea!


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2012)

That is a sweet set up but I am thinking the garage set up would also be nice. I have a projector I bought last year just because it was on sale and a nice wireless surround sound. Mayb I will come up with something.


----------



## Rusty (May 28, 2012)

We still have a drive-in theater. Actually 2 within an hour of here.


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2012)

All of ours are swap meets now.


----------

